# Dent on toddler's forehead after injury



## suyi (Aug 12, 2014)

My two years old had a dent / indentation on his forehead after an injury that I was unaware of - no blood/bruise involved and outside skin was intact. It seems like its soft tissue loss to me. 

Is there anything I can do about it? What topical can I apply? Is it permanent? Thanks so much!


----------



## lalalovely (Nov 7, 2012)

I just wanted to tell you that my son, when he was four or five, fell into a short wall made of concrete blocks. His forehead hit the top edge of the wall, and there was a dent in it. The whole thing terrified me, and the dent was visible (although smaller) for several months. It's is gone now, though (two years later!). I hope your kid is ok!


----------



## suyi (Aug 12, 2014)

lalalovely said:


> I just wanted to tell you that my son, when he was four or five, fell into a short wall made of concrete blocks. His forehead hit the top edge of the wall, and there was a dent in it. The whole thing terrified me, and the dent was visible (although smaller) for several months. It's is gone now, though (two years later!). I hope your kid is ok!


Thank you so much for your kind reply, Lalalovely. So it took several months for it to be gone? Did you think that the dent was from the skull or tissue loss? And put any topicals on it? Thanks again!


----------



## lalalovely (Nov 7, 2012)

I am not sure but it was probably soft tissue. The area also got scratched up a little, so I put and antibiotic ointment on it, but I don't think that had any effect on the dent.


----------



## riga (Dec 2, 2014)

My son also had a fall which resulted in a dent in his cheek. We are 6months on with a slight improvement. Had anyone also had a similar experience, and how long has it taken to recover, if any recovery? Xx


----------



## raizuleho (Dec 2, 2014)

yes,The area also got scratched up a little, so I put and antibiotic ointment on it, but I don't think that had any effect on the dent.


----------

